# Engine Cover no shine



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

I have just bought an old 2004 V8 W211 Mercedes & I am unable to 
get a shine on the black plastic engine cover.

When cleaning with Carlack 68 it produces black deposit on the sponge, repeat
applications indicates this is not dirt/grime.

I have tried various formulations of glazes, sealants & waxes but none
will produce anything like a really satisfying shine.

Has anyone got a remedy or suggestion


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

For the black plastic do you have any trim dressings? Something like AG vinyl and rubber sprayed on and left to dry should work


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

ah234 said:


> For the black plastic do you have any trim dressings? Something like AG vinyl and rubber sprayed on and left to dry should work


No dressings, I just use (Fairly wide) selection of glazes,sealants & waxes.

Your suggestion sounds good if the AG lays on a shiny base ?

I have used Aerospace previously.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Towards the end of the video, tbh any trim dressing would work,

I used this a couple weeks ago on a rubber boot Matt, sprayed and left to dry and it left a very shiny finish


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

ah234 said:


> Towards the end of the video, tbh any trim dressing would work,
> 
> I used this a couple weeks ago on a rubber boot Matt, sprayed and left to dry and it left a very shiny finish


I have got some of that, I will certainly give it a try. :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

dogfox said:


> I have got some of that, I will certainly give it a try. :thumb:


If you want a slightly less glossy finish, wipe the residue off or just apply and leave for a glossier finish...

Works well and smells nice


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

303 Aerospace Protectant is great for engine bay plastics, spray on and wipe loosely into large flat surface areas, in crevices where it's built up a little and looks like a white liquid, just leave and it'll dry evenly. 
Great for post cleaning of the engine bay, spray on and close the bonnet. 
But if your just wanting the engine cover itself many and most tyre and trim dressings will do.


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, most helpful. The cover is textured so cannot get glossy
finish despite trying several coats. Aerospace & Autoglym give similar results.
I certainly get a glossy finish on the smooth plastic items.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

I to use aerospace 303, gives excellent results and last quite well.


----------

